# ABD...



## 757-dubs (Feb 8, 2007)

Has anyone bought the ABD intake system for a mkv? If not has anyone heard anything about it?


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

last i heard they were backed up and the people that ordered in November/December have yet to receive them.


----------



## GTIolot (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

ABD = Another bad design


----------



## toop (Sep 22, 2005)

recieved mine from euroautotuning.com a few months after it came out.
i like it


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (toop)*

Its not a true CAI is it? More of a RAM air?


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

for GTI, as i know it, you can't get any more cold air induction than ramair...unless you plan on putting some air on ice.


----------



## ElLibroGrande (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

It is a true cold air. I too ordered from euroautotuning and am waiting for it


----------



## ElLibroGrande (Mar 19, 2004)

I talked to both euro auto tuning and ABD today and ABD told me they are expecting a shipment in about 2 weeks. we shall see what happens


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (ElLibroGrande)*

People still waiting for this?
Wow....


----------



## ElLibroGrande (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

Yes, people are still waiting for this. I guess you didnt hear that ABD moved into a new facility as of the 1st of the year and they redesigned the intake to incorporate that sensor. So I can understand the delay with the intake.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (ElLibroGrande)*

Such a big company, so unorganized...so many resources yet nothing is done about it. Weird.


----------



## ElLibroGrande (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

well then i didn't know we had a big business owner among us. please call ABD and school them on the art of running a company


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (ElLibroGrande)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElLibroGrande* »_well then i didn't know we had a big business owner among us. please call ABD and school them on the art of running a company









well, they are 4-5 months behind on their orders...they could use some schooling if you ask me. so could those bastards at 20vt.com. at least ABD answers their calls after they take your money and give you no product. the same cant be said for 20vt.com


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (ElLibroGrande)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElLibroGrande* »_well then i didn't know we had a big business owner among us. please call ABD and school them on the art of running a company









I could say the same for all you douche bags who ripped VWPartsMTL for having e-mail as their way of ordering. But what do I know, i'm just a fanboy of some lil shop that so far is the only company that has successfully sold, made, and delivered their intakes, right?








I remember all the "big business owners" in that thread giving pointers on how to run their business.
ABD has been around for ages, you'd think they'd be smarter then this. But like Travis said, atleast they respond to the e-mails, 20vt is a perfect example of a company that will forever be remembered for screwing their customers over.


----------



## ElLibroGrande (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (travis3265)*

20vt has a bad reputation. Should do more research before ordering parts i guess.
I know ABD isnt going to screw me and I'm a patient person, so i dont mind waiting for the product. I know they will get their act together, but it does take time because while it is a fairly large company I dont think they have a huge staff.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (ElLibroGrande)*

ABD is pretty decent. I haven't heard anything bad until this, maybe poor planning? I'm sure you'll be alright dealing with them as they have an extensive rep to uphold. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
A guy that works with me here (he's here for 6 months from Germany) says his brother in-law owns ABT. I thought he said ABD and I was begging him to get me some shish for my Bunny.


----------



## ElLibroGrande (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

damn if he owns ABT tell them to get it together and start makin stuff for our cars haha


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (ElLibroGrande)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElLibroGrande* »_damn if he owns ABT tell them to get it together and start makin stuff for our cars haha
 
I doubt they'd care as the 2.5 is only in North America.


----------



## ElLibroGrande (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

this is true


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: ABD... (757-dubs)*

I ordered the ABD intake on November 28 and I still have not received it to this day! I called them to cancel my order and they are pretty bad at that too. The person I had spoke too said that my refund would be coming in 5-7 days and its already been 2 weeks.







Pretty sh!tty customer service if you ask me. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: ABD... (Snow-Jet-MK5)*

That sucks mang. I heard that they will be shipping shortly though.


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: ABD... (@[email protected])*

I recently called them to cancel my order AGAIN and they said they could not find my order information.








2 weeks have passed and still no refund. I was told that if your credit card is charged and 30 days have passed with no product/service then you have the right to take legal action. Is this true? I would hate to resolve it with this but I am starting to get extremelly frustrated with this company. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## rare (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: ABD... (Snow-Jet-MK5)*

If you paid with a credit card then call them and dispute the charge. They will ask you why and of course because you haven't received anything.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: ABD... (rare)*

Tell your VISA or whatever to take the money back and block ABD from your account. They will fight for you no matter what. I once had an issue where Dishnetwork was taking payments from my VISA and they never fixed my reciever so basically I was paying for nothing. I told VISA and they got the money back and blocked Dish Network until I said it was ok. You'd be suprised but VISA is pretty serious about protecting it's customers, they will fight hard for you till the end. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 9xnine (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: ABD... (@[email protected])*

I orderd my intake from ABD about three weeks ago. They told me they will be caught up and ready to ship by the 15th of march (today is the 4th). That is of course if you already ordered one. He said they did get enough parts to fulfill my order so I'm thinkin they didn't get enough to fill all orders. Really sucks for both the consumer and them since we don't have any options we gotta wait and they could be sellin a ton of em too. I'll keep you posted as to if and when I ever get it. And if I do, of course, the results too.


----------

